# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  William Santana Li

## Airicist

Founder, Chairman & CEO of Knightscope, Inc.

facebook.com/williamsantanali

twitter.com/wsantanali

linkedin.com/in/williamsantanali

----------


## Airicist

Knightscope CEO with Jane King at NASDAQ

Published on Apr 27, 2019




> Jane King interviews William Santana Li, Chairman and CEO, Knightscope, Inc. at NASDAQ in NYC during 1Q 2019. 
> 
> ABOUT
> Knightscope is an advanced security technology company based in Silicon Valley and builds the ultimate in security guards. Our security robots deter, detect and report…autonomously. Our long-term ambition is to make the United States of America the safest country in the world.

----------

